# Shipping USA to egypt, camera



## mlb4861 (Jul 6, 2011)

I want a new camera. The prices here so much more than USA even after shipping cost. I priced shipping with dhl and FedEx. Has anyone had experiences good or bad having items shipped here? What can I expect, taxes, customs, theft, ect. Thx in advance.


----------



## Homeless (Jul 31, 2012)

I purchased a few items from the UK. I used DHL (or rather the supplier uses DHL) three times and once it was by UK postal service(they were very slow) or something like that and handled by Aramex in Egypt. With DHL the parcels arrived and cleared customs within three days. Their incoming service is great but outgoing is crap for the simple reason that I had to deal with Egyptians. DHL charges flat fee for clearing customs and I can't remember how much right now but you can call them to find out. Duty and taxes seemed arbitrary to me as everything else in Egypt.
Consider buying slightly used first. Maybe craigslist or facebook's marketplace something like them.


----------

